# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Medical robots >  Kiro, medical service bot, Korea

## Airicist

Website - kiro.co.kr

----------


## Airicist

Uploaded on Jun 20, 2011

KIRO Onbot

----------


## Airicist

KIRO-M5 nurse bot

Published on Jan 29, 2013




> A medical service robot developed in Korea that can detect soiled diapers by sniffing the air, notifies the nurse, and then purify / sterilize the air.

----------

